# Wondering About Favorite Wood Combos for Smoking



## skyclad (Apr 8, 2012)

Hello to all Smoker Enthusiasts!

I'm a "newbie" when it comes to this whole smoking thing, but thanks to you guys and this website in general, I'm gettin' there!

I used apple wood for the first time awhile back and I'm sold!  Of course, I need to mention that the ham I was putting extra smoke on was already hickorySmoked to begin with, so I realize this made a big difference.  I tried doing the same thing with hickory awhile back and it was almost bitter it was smoked so much..  I put an additional 2-3 hours of smoke on the ham on both occasions.. 

I was wondering if you guys have favorite wood combinations to smoke specific meats.........ham, turkey, porkLoin and ribs and last but not least........brisket!  I would love to hear about your favorite wood combinations for each of these (if you have time), or just wood preferences for each..  Oh yeah.........also, I had a buddy ask me the other day if persimmon wood would be any good for smoking..  Any ideas?

Thanks in advance for any and all responses back!!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 8, 2012)

I like Hickory but the Family thinks it is too bitter. I have used Apple and most recently I used an A-Maze-N Products AMNPS pellet smoker with Pitmaster's Choice Pellets. They are a mix of Hickory, Cherry and Maple. I smoked Ribs and was told by the entire family and 1 guest that they were the Best Ribs Ever!...JJ


----------

